# Which portable battery booster?



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Some years ago, I hired a seven and half tonner with a tail lift, to move house. Use of the tail lift ran the battery down, as I'd failed to occasionally run the engine. The van hire company turned up with a portable unit to start the engine and all was well thereafter. At this time, Halfords had it's own booster, which I invested in. It was crap. I bought another, then another (cheap and cheerful), but they were also crap. I've hung onto them, as they're great for blowing up airbeds and suchlike. However, they all claim to start vehicles with dead or dying batteries, but not one has done so. The most oomph any of them has been able to provide is just sufficient to start a ride-on mower. That's no exaggeration.

I don't care how much it costs; I want a portable battery booster which is actually capable of starting my big Merc, and which will also start a dead or dying motorhome. There seem to be hundreds of models out there, all claiming to start vehicles, yet they range in price for twenty odd quid to hundreds.

Does anyone have any experience of these devices, and knows how much it's necessary to spend in order to get the requisite power? Any particular makes/models would be very useful.

Many thanks,

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shaun,

It therefore seem to me you need a large starter battery suitable for a large diesel engine, and thick copper jump cables. Knock up a box with rope handles, and stick a label on the side saying "Portable Battery Booster". Have another little box on the side for a small C-tek charger to maintain it.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Shaun,
> 
> It therefore seem to me you need a large starter battery suitable for a large diesel engine, and thick copper jump cables. Knock up a box with rope handles, and stick a label on the side saying "Portable Battery Booster". Have another little box on the side for a small C-tek charger to maintain it.
> 
> Dave


The rope handles are a nice touch ... :wink:


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

So, are we saying that a bog-standard battery hasn't been superseded, in terms of performance or storage capabilities, by the self-contained jobby with attached jump leads?

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely!

However, if you want to market something that promises a lot without you losing in Court, take a small capacity gel battery, encase it in plastic with cubby holes for cheap aluminium cables, stick an indicator or two on it, and jazzy labels, and stitch up your customers, preying on their ignorance.

Dave


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

OK, assuming we wish to embrace technological advancements, I see garages have their starter units encased in metal. Clarks make lots of them, but again with such a variety of claimed output, that it's difficult to pick the right one for the job. Why don't garages just use a big diesel battery and lug that around?

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Presumably because they want something sturdy on wheels, that keeps the cables tidy, an isolator switch for convenience, air compressor, etc.

You didn't mention any of that in your requirements, so, no, technology hasn't moved on from a big lead-acid starter battery, made in their millions, and low resistance cables. You just need to carry it and maintain it (so a dedicated charger, as it will be left unused for ages).

Dave


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

OK, Dave, I hear you. Can you narrow things down a bit, as to the output of battery I should be looking at? As for the charger, I'm not familiar with what you've mentioned there. How does it differ from your bog-standard battery charger?

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

if money is no object go for one made by a company called power vamp.
These units are used by nasa the armed forces,aircraft and garages who invest in good quality equipment and not your cheap clarke or sealey types.
Powervamp do them in 12 or 24 volt or a combination unit.
There is nothing better on the market.


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

www.powervamp.co.uk


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shaun,

In your position I'd go for one of dimensions and Ah capacity similar to your "big Merc" (I have a 3.0 6cyl in-line lump of one of those as well) or your motorhome, so that when you suspect one of the former, you have a ready-made test substitution whether for temporary or permanent use.

Then I'd shop around based on price, brand and CCA (cold cranking amps). I would go for a flooded lead acid with cell caps.

The C-tek cargers are multi-stage, small portable chargers, that I think made their reputation in the motorbike market, for keeping batteries maintained for long periods between use:
> C TEK chargers from Roadpro <

Of course, big batteries are heavy, so you may want to trade size for portability.

Dave


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the Power Vamp mention. They certainly look the business but I can't find any prices. I suspect they will be very expensive and probably overkill for my needs. Yet, I'd love to have one of them to call on in an emergency.

Back to earth and I suspect Dave's solution will be the best from the price/performance perspective. Reading into batteries and I find that to get optimum performance and lifespan, they can't just be stuck in the garage and forgotten about. For example, they shouldn't drop below this and that voltage and, ideally, should be on a permanent trickle-charge. It all seems such a faff for something which might be called upon just once in a blue moon (or, in my case three and a half years).

Shaun


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Just a thought, Do we not all carry 1,2 or 3 spare batteries with us all the time? Leisure batteries?
Can we not just carry/have a pair of jump leads available to use in an emergency. DISCONNECTING the leisure battery from the van first. I am sure the odd minor use would not damage it?
These portable power packs tend to use a 17 amp hour battery so not a lot of use with a totally flat vehicle battery of some 95+~amp hour rating.
Other than that, it's Dave's solution with a spare Commercial battery at £80 + C-Tek at £50 and jump leads at £15 That's almost £150 for something you may never need. Bit like insurance really :roll: 
Dennis


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DJP said:


> Just a thought, Do we not all carry 1,2 or 3 spare batteries with us all the time? Leisure batteries?
> Can we not just carry/have a pair of jump leads available to use in an emergency. DISCONNECTING the leisure battery from the van first. I am sure the odd minor use would not damage it?


Good idea, in fact, this is standard on RVs.. 
A switch on the dash called : Emergency Start : connects the house batteries to the engine battery via a heavy duty relay. :wink:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi my son has a Snapon jumpstarter that has never failed to start anything he has tried ,YET!!!!
THIS HERE
Looks very impresive specs
Like DJP I have used jump leads from L/Batt also disconected L/B to fit engine when stuck
terry


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

At a little over £82, Terry, it's not particularly expensive. If it does what it says, and what you appear to confirm, it begs the question why many other portable engine starters cost hundreds of pounds. For me, it's a case of thrice bitten, lots of times shy. The units I currently have, all look exactly like the one in your link and claimed to be able to start all but the biggest of engines. Neither is able to even turn the engine over - they're that useless.

Dear manufacturer/supplier, please allow me to test your various products and when I have one which will happily turn over a Mercedes 320 cdi engine (and, therefore, probably also a motorhome engine), and assuming it doesn't cost the earth and need pampering on a regular basis, then I shall probably buy it.

Shaun


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shaun, please don't think I am telling you how to suck eggs but always couple the neg to the engine not the battery and wait a few mins before cranking.The Clarke one is the same spec as th snap-on one which is twice the power of the £30 ones you see.I personaly woukd go the jump/leasure batt route & save my cash.
terry
BTW I started his 2.8 td vw pick up truck 2 days ago(almost completly flat,would not turn over at all) with the Snap-on one and he has started a land rover (mates) to-day with it,without it being charged in between


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, Terry, the Merc battery is beneath the rear passenger seat and, therefore, quite some distance from the engine. The leads on those things aren't very long, so I wouldn't be able to do as you say. I'm intrigued, though, as to why it's necessary (or preferable) to use the engine as the earth connection, as opposed to the battery.

I'm encouraged by your comments as to the unit you've been using; it seems paying that bit more than the cheapy ones, does bring the necessary output to actually start an engine.

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shaun,

I think if you check your Merc owner's manual you will find the jump start points on the 320, as for my 300TDT, are under the bonnet, despite the battery being nice and cosy in the passenger compartment under the rear seat. It is supposed to protect the electronics.

As to the Clarke Jump Start 4000, it was Practical Motorhome's Budget Choice:
http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/product/aug06.html

Dave


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shaun,the reason for clamping to the engine is very simple and logical.A lot of battery faults are from bad earths,either to battery or engine to chassis,so by using the jump start pack clamped to the engine you by-pass this problem.This is explained when you buy a "proper pack" The Snap-on pack is about £200 plus but if you have use for it,it is priceless, but as a standby very very expensive.Why not just buy a new engine battery? thereby eliminating your doubts.Or you can do as I have done and bought A TRONIC 3 stage charger from Lidel for about £12 and just plug it in when on hook up there by I can still listen to my CDs as this used to flatten my engine battery after a couple of days.I have also read about a battery master? and may get around to getting one of these,but at the moment I leave the tronic wired to the battery and just pull it from it's hiding place (by the door pocket)and plug in.(cheap & simple)
terry
EDIT Go on admit it you want a new toy for christmas :lol:


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

I think Terry and Dave have solved the problem (thanks guys). I've scanned the internet for reviews of the Clarke 4000 and every one is positive. There are also many people who have been caught like me, in buying the identical looking jump starters which don't work. I'm astonished that this type of product is so widely sold, but with so many people claiming it doesn't turn over their engine. Even the American eBay has them by the bucketload - same 400 amp output for about £20-£30. My latest one for £19.99 was from Maplin and I laughed at a post from someone who was telling everyone what a bargain it was.... until someone else said he had one and it was crap. Mine is crap, too. How do they all get away with it?

Anyway, it does seem the answer is fairly simple: pay a bit over £80 for a unit with a much higher cranking output, like the Clarke 4000. Incidentally, this morning I was in Halfords where their own jump starters are expensive and they're all around that useless 400 amp cranking output. I then looked at their batteries and for my size of car, they started at £100. It makes the Clarke jobby look much better value.

And, on the Christmas theme, how come women get proper presents, whilst us men are supposed to grin inanely when opening the likes of a battery charger?

Shaun


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shaun if you did not get your new toy yet try this here 
terry
ps this is the one I was trying to remember instead ofthe clarke,but try a search for it elsewhere


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi, Terry. I've been waiting to pay a visit to my local Machinemart, which stocks the Clarke 4000. I've taken a look at the your link and I've found the Sealey starters for sale in quite a few places, as well as eBay. Everyone claims a retail price of approaching £300, but they're all selling it for around half that. However, nice looking though it is (if one really gives a stuff as to the external appearance of a glorified battery!) it has a lower cranking output (600 amps) than the Clarke's (700 amps) and is quite a bit more expensive. So, it looks like the Clarke remains top of the list.

Shaun


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shaun I was on ebay and saw a sealey with 900 for £82 but cannot find it again so keep looking :lol: 
terry


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

By way of update to my original post, I've invested in the Clarke Jumpstart 4000, at £82.23. But, here's the strange thing about modern cars: I started looking at jumpstarters because during a sub-zero evening a couple of weeks ago, the Merc alarm went off for no apparent reasons. The key wouldn't stop it, either with its door-opening button, or by putting the key in the ignition (which was Merc's instruction to stop the alarm). Nothing at all worked, including disconnecting the battery. We had to endure well over half an hour of alarm before it gave up.

Now, I've had this problem before with another alarm fitted to my XJS. Because I used the car infrequently, the battery would slowly drain, until a point was reached where it would trigger the alarm. It was the equivalent voltage drop of an interior light going on when opening a door - which will trigger an alarm. In my case, after the alarm triggered due to a nearly flat battery, nothing would stop the siren until it had run its course - half an hour or so.

So, back to the Merc with the spontaneous alarm triggering in the cold, and I found that the battery was 3 years old - the same point at which it had needed replacing last tiime, so I couldn't really complain.

What Mercedes told me was that when a battery starts to go flat, it's not like the old days where the engine would still turn over, albeit slower than usual. Apparently, in order to protect components, the partially discharged battery won't turn the engine at all. 

So, this is the main reason for my wanting a portable jump starter - something I feel could be very useful for a motorhome as well. However, when I recently investigating buying one, we then had rather mild weather and the Merc's battery then proved to be absolutely fine. I found it hard to believe the difference 10 degrees centigrade could mean - a battery which seemed flat when it was sub-zero, but would then happily start a 3.2 litre diesel, once the weather had warmed up a tad. I recognise that my battery, at three years old, is trying to tell me it wants to retire, but still...

So, I've not yet needed to start the engine with my new jump starter. Instead, I brought it indoors and after giving it a hefty charge, connected my new 150 watt inverter from Maplins via the 12v socket. Earlier on in this thread, I think it was agreed that a portable jump starter is really no different to a battery in a box, which could be lugged around with ropes. However, this particular jump starter I bought was actually cheaper than many of the decent capacity batteries I looked at in Halfords, which were well over £100.

The 12v socket on the jumpstarter proved to be very handy for the inverter and I ran a laptop for over 5 hours, before I could see from the gauge on the jumpstarter that it needed to be recharged.

So, I reckon that for a motorhome, a good jumpstarter could be very useful. It's there for emergency engine starts and it can be recharged on the move from the main battery's 12v socket. However, a lot of the time it can also be put to good use as a portable supply, say, for a modest inverter and all the other 12v paraphenalia, which might also be carried. It's certainly a useful supplement to the leisure battery.

I'll let you know if it actually starts my engine when the time comes!

Shaun


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Would it not be cheaper to join the AA and let them start the van. :roll:

Aido


----------

